# diffrence between gts t and gts t type m?



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

whats the type m got that the normal gts dont? is it just the nicer bumpers?

looking at two cars the weekend. both gts-t one is a type m (i think) both are 94 both 60k miles the type m is £7k and the other is 6k 

cheers
Nick


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

An LSD in the type M.

Why not buy a GTR?


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

whats that what does it do?

budget wont stretch to a gtr


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Sorry, its a Limited Slip Differential.

It is a device which ensures power is delivered to both of the rear wheels (a good thing). As opposed to the normal differential which will allow all the power to go to one wheel if it starts to spin(a bad thing).

Not even a 32GTR? They are a FAR superior car, specialy if you plan on moddifying it.


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Here's a list of the main differences of what a type M has and a GTS-t doesn't.
The type M is basically a sport package for the Skyline (Short of the GTR of course).
It includes: a speed sensitve front spoiler (should go down at 60KPH, has a switch that you can make it go down when ever you want), has the 4 piston front brakes and 2 piston rears (You can tell by the Nissan lettering on the brakes, Standard GTS-t's have 2 piston fronts and 1 piston rears), comes with the 5 spoke 16 inch rims (If the center cap is still there it says developed "with Spartan Air"), as you mentioned the front bumper is different, and the steering wheel has a more sporty race like look to it. Really, that is about all that is different.

As far as the LSD (Limited Slip Differental) which allows traction to go to both of the rear wheels instead of just one... I don't think that was strickly kept to the type M (Although it is standard on it), I know it was at least an option on even the non-turbo GTS's along with the GTS-t, GTS-25 and on the GTS-4 it was also standard.
You can check on the rear differental housing to see if it has the Limited Slip. On the back left side (upper portion) it should have a sticker that says 'vLSD' which stands for Viscous LSD (the type of LSD, uses fluid pressure to transfer power to the other wheel).

I hope this helps you out and you will definitely enjoy the car!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

thanks yeah maybe i could get a gtr r32 looking at spending £7k max

pictures are here.


http://pub69.ezboard.com/fgirlracerfrm1.showMessage?topicID=20350.topic

are they both type m's?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Nick1 said:


> *thanks yeah maybe i could get a gtr r32 looking at spending £7k max
> *


Thats more like it!!!!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

what makes the 

r32 gtr a better car than an r33 gts type m? will insurance be much more?

is the 32 gtr twin turbo?


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

Definitely better then a GTS-25t R33! The R33 GTS turbo models were upgraded to the RB25DET engine which gives it more power, but that was due to having to make up for a large weight gain the R33 received.
As a result the R32 GTR (it comes stock twin turbo, I say that because lots of people will swap them for a single turbo) will be much better despite only having a .1 liter larger engine. Because it's all wheel drive, actually lighter then the R33, and well because it's a GTR! 

When it comes to R33's and hope no one takes offense, because I'm talking about STOCK skylines, not tuned. But the R33 is the heaviest of the Skylines and needs to be tuned to overcome this issue. I have seen several R32 GTS-ts outrun the R33 GTS-25ts due to this issue. The same follows with the GTRs. Now, as someone will be quick to point out, the most powerful, and yes, fastest stock GTR was a VERY limited version of the R33 GTR known as the 400R! 
I'm not trying to tell you the R33 is a bad model, because I'd gladly get one, but I'd much rather have a GTR! (any model, R32, R33 and especially the R34!)


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

Be aware that buying a £7K GTR will be risky.... if you cannot afford to put it right if anything goes bang then I would advise against it. It is a far superior car to the GTS but it aint much use if you cant drive it.

And dont listen to Cord, he's a confessed GTS hater and we dont like him much...   

Cheers,
Pad


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry Nick... and yes, the GTR is twin turbo, 2.6 as opposed to 2.0/2.5 and has temporary 4wd - that is to say that it only comes into action when the rears start losing traction. An altogether different beast...

Cheers,
Pad


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

cool will let you know what happens. i can go an see the silver one but wont be able to test drive as the bloke that needs to be in the car (for insurance) will be off.


----------



## SkylineGirl (Aug 1, 2002)

*All* R33 GTSTs are type M...


----------



## Lee Loader (Nov 25, 2003)

Can't really argue that a GTR is better than a GTS! The only thing i can say is the R33 is a much better looking car even in GTS guise than a R32 GTR and when i was buying mine that was one of the main things i looked for!! Mind you with mine i got the best of both worlds as it came with a gtr kit already fitted!!!!


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> The only thing i can say is the R33 is a much better looking car even in GTS guise than a R32 GTR


In your opinion


----------



## Lee Loader (Nov 25, 2003)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder i suppose!!!
What do other people think?? What is everyone's favourite??


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord,

You're going to get bitch slapped shortly if you don't sort out your predjudices 



The info that *GTES-t* provide is R32 based and not really pertinent to the R33. Listen to Skyline girl, she's correct you know

Basically all R33 GTS25T's are Type M. Type M designated a OEM sports pack which included a leather trimed steering wheel, bigger brakes and a few other items, but not the LSD. All R33 GTS25T's left the factory with the Type M trim level though, so the distinction is academic and should not carry any price premium.

Not all R33 GST25T's have a LSD, best way to see how it left the factory, is to check the chassis number against a known specification list.

The R32 GTR is a better car than the R33 GTS, not taking looks into account, but for £7K you'll get a heck of a lot more 'peace of mind' in a R33GTS than a R32GTR that's needing the same again spent on repairs.


----------

